# Web Development > JSP Use JSP implicit object with Java script

## ranjan_ashish26

Hello,
greetings,

can we use JSP implicit object with java script method like"request.getElementById("")".
And if we can use this then what will be return type of this line of codeing. And one more thing can we use this in side JSP page. 
Help me please, Thanks.

Warm Regards
Ashish

----------


## akshatakpurohit

hi,
You can definitely use this inside jsp.

Example:



hope this will help.

----------


## sivaraj.dak

if jsp implicit oject that ur speaking is so what like  this request.getAttribute("name") then javascript u can call it as expr..
<% String name_scriplet = (String)request.getAttribute("name"); %>

----------

